# A very happy young man with his first limit



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

He had his limit before dad did, but I did let him have first crack at a couple.

I can say without a doubt he will be a hunter for the rest of his life.

Here he is with a couple of the pups that didn't want to sit still for the picture.

[siteimg]5292[/siteimg]


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome!

Man those dogs look cold.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Great picture that is what it is all about but get the man a hunting hat!!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

SWEET!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> but get the man a hunting hat!!!!


He had a camo baseball hat in the car but was very happy to find the stocking hat under the seat because the hood on the coat wasn't cutting it for him. He also lost one glove so he went all day with only a left hand glove.

I guess we were not quite ready for the cold.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Springer said:


> He had a camo baseball hat in the car but was very happy to find the stocking hat under the seat because the hood on the coat wasn't cutting it for him. He also lost one glove so he went all day with only a left hand glove.
> 
> I guess we were not quite ready for the cold.


Ha I agree, I have about 15 left handed gloves I lose my righ one everytime.

Good to see a couple youngens pups and kid must have been a blast.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

With two of his roosters he was walking the edge and the GSP pointed and he went in and flushed the birds, two roosters and he shot one then about thirty feet further up another point and two more roosters. He got one out of each point, he was extremley happy especially when dad shot at one and missed and he cleaned up for me, I didn't get a chance for a second shot.

He took both on his first shot.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Now that is cool proud papa!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

If you teach a kid to hunt you wont have to hunt for your kid. Great clean fun for a kid. I hope you created a hunting monster!! the future of hunting is in kids like yours!
GREAT JOB


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pic! Best memories were when I first started hunting with my dad ( I was a sophomore in HS though :eyeroll: )


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

This was my first time hunting in ND. It was wonderful to say the least. Pheasants, Sharpies, and Huns. The two best days were when my partner and I took the rancher's sons girlfriend's eight year old son hunting with us. It was the first time he'd ever been hunting. He had a ball just tagging along. He was thrilled when I asked him to hold my shotgun as I negotiated those barbed wire fences. Of course we gave him a crash course in how to check if the gun was loaded and how to handle it. (Break open shotguns, unloaded of course.)

The next day his mother gave us a hand made (Crayon) "Thank You" card the boy had made for each of us with a drawing of a hunter shooting a Pheasant over a dog. I'm going to hang that card in my hunting camp in N.E. Pennsylvania. I think we left the boy with a good lasting impression of bird hunters. Should I ever return I will make a point to take this boy hunting again. We really had a good time with him.


----------

